

Computer Programming (First Time Programming) - cjc18

Hi Computer Software Developers<p>I have been getting into programming for the past few months however school has got in the way. I was wondering if anyone has any links or pdf files that I could use to help me with computer programming. It helps me if the words are color coordinated.Which language would be the best to learn if I am going to college and wanting to be a Software developer?<p>IN COLOR PLEASE!!!!!!<p>Thanks!
======
devmonk
Scribd has a number of books (not downloadable, but just as useful). If you're
visual, check out the "Head First" titles.

[http://www.scribd.com/search?cat=redesign&q=programming+...](http://www.scribd.com/search?cat=redesign&q=programming+OR+%22head+first%22&x=0&y=0)

Or use google.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=inurl%3Apdf+inurl%3Aprogrammi...](http://www.google.com/search?q=inurl%3Apdf+inurl%3Aprogramming#q=ext:pdf+\(inurl:programming+OR+inurl:java+OR+inurl:c%2B%2B+OR+inurl:php+OR+inurl:python+OR+inurl:ruby+OR+inurl:perl\)+AND+\(inurl:learn\))

And there are torrents, etc.

Or, just buy it from Amazon, BookPool (well that _used_ to be a better deal
years ago), etc.

(Don't do anything illegal. Pay for what you read, otherwise good authors
won't write anymore.)

~~~
cjc18
I totally agree with you, I always pay what the authors want for the books
that they write. I am a visual learner so thanks!

------
cjc18
Which language would be the best to learn if I am going to college and wanting
to be a Software Developer?

~~~
flatline
Honestly, it doesn't matter. Pick something and stick with it for a little
while when you first get started. Everything you learn will transfer to other
languages in some way. In college you will generally have to use a number of
languages. My recommendation would be Python:

<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

